

Information asymmetry and the surveillance state - cinquemb
http://guythomas.org.uk/blog/?e=25

======
e3pi
"...In both these examples – and typically in economics – the information
asymmetry is at one level and about one property only, the quality of the
goods being exchanged. This property is exogenous, that is it is not changed
by the interaction between the buyer and seller."

By recent Snowden leaks, we have evidence of information asymmetry in US trade
negotiations with both the EU and South America. You would be a fool to play
poker with a 900 pound gorilla who knows your cards. On the other hand, this
may be the best windfall for popular outrage against the WTO and fomenting
internal distrust among international cartel agreements.

